# World Cup Soccer on DirecTV?



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

Greeting, is there any place that the games will be available other then the (ESPN/ESPN3.com) and ABC for only about maybe 10 to 12 games?

Thank you, have a good day


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You would do well to use the forum search feature with the keywords "World Cup".


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Paladin369 said:


> Greeting, is there any place that the games will be available other then the (ESPN/ESPN3.com) and ABC for only about maybe 10 to 12 games?
> 
> Thank you, have a good day


Univision will be showing games.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Every game will be televised on ESPN, ESPN2, or ABC.

http://www.espnmediazone3.com/us/me...up/2010-fifa-world-cup-rankings-and-schedule/


----------



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sigma1914, thank you for your help, I thought the ESPN/ESPN3 was one showing. But now I relies that its ESPN and ESPN3. I will DVR all the games when I'm sleeping and watch all day LOOOOOONG.

Thank you


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Paladin369 said:


> I will DVR all the games when I'm sleeping and watch all day LOOOOOONG.


The games will be shown at 7am, 9:30am and 2pm EDT each day.


----------



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you, I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Now I only hope that Sepp Blatter gets off his arse and ban those stupid vuvuzelas. They're going to make listening to any commentary hell, or annoyed viewers all around the world would have pressed MUTE button. Heck, it's going to give many goalkeepers nightmares not being able to properly communicate with their backlines. I wish the president / chair of ESPN gets on the phone with Blatter, insisting for a ban on vuvuzelas.


----------



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

I had to Google vuvuzelas, and I agree with you, fans are some times uncontrollable.

Thanks


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Problems most people are having with them are, people aren't using them for making any meaningful songs or accompanying with any chants. They have no rhythm, no harmony, no melody, nothing. Just a bunch of cacophony which sounds like swarms of locusts or bees, or elephants farting loudly. And to make it worse, their decibel levels are too high. I'm all for crowds making noise at sporting events. But this kind of mindless chaos is too much to handle.

Last year during Confederations Cup, many European broadcasters took their complaints to FIFA about them - to the effect that their commentary crews found it difficult to concentrate surrounded by such chaotic cacophony.

Video inside following link can give some idea about the irritation I'm talking about:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/world-cup-2010/block-your-ears-to-the-sound-of-africa-the-vuvuzela/story-fn5epklx-1225876303027


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

radiomandc said:


> Univision will be showing games.





sigma1914 said:


> Every game will be televised on ESPN, ESPN2, or ABC.
> 
> http://www.espnmediazone3.com/us/me...up/2010-fifa-world-cup-rankings-and-schedule/


Just found out info that Univision HD will be showing all matches in 1080i. Apparently the international broadcasts at originating source in South Africa will also be in 1080i, so no major conversion issues for Univision.

As always, all broadcasts on ESPN family channels (including ABC-HD) will be in 720p. Meaning they'll have to deal with some conversions.

Thought I would share that info, in case it factors into some peoples' decision making as to which channel(s) to watch.


----------

